# Stopping napping/ rearing horses



## samp (10 March 2008)

Have you guys got any methods that works? My mare is fab 99% of the time but on the odd occassion is hell and starts vertical rearing and napping. I am meant to be at a XC clinic this Sun and the last one was a bit of a nightmare so I would like some ideas first - in case toys are thrown out from pram! I do not need another black eye


----------



## Bossanova (10 March 2008)

What triggers it?

You either have to avoid the trigger, try to curb it in its very early stages or resort to one of several different techniques during it but it depends what the trigger is.....


----------



## samp (10 March 2008)

Initially the horses returned to the group (at start of jump) and she was fine. As soon as the horses then jumped they waited for the others to oneside of the fence. This is when the problems started she just started planting and refusing to go forward and wanted to hang to the left or jut veritcal rear.

It tends to be this time of year so assume it's hormonal and now have her on lsut mix but i'd like some idea's if it happens again really


----------



## Damnation (10 March 2008)

My mare naps randomly when she decides she wants to go home, doesn't rear though, walks backwards, spins and bucks. Firstly I try the patience method. Don't let her turn around or go backwards, just sit there, wait for her to go forewards on her own. If that doesn't work I give her a tap on the shoulder with the whip, a warning tap. If she is still being stubborn, I give her a smack on the bum, and she usually gives up and moves herself. My last resort is turning her around and walk her backwards until she decides to cooperate. With rearing horses ( I have had no experience with this) people tap them on the poll with a whip because the horse thinks that they have hit their head. Other people crack eggs on their head so they think their poll is bleeding, I don't know if this works though. I do know someone with a mare whom rears, turned out her bit (Which was a loose ring french link) was too harsh and she was put into a happy mouth snaffle. She was alot better after this, her rearing got less and less and it wasn't verticle, it was just "sitting" if you see what I mean.
Hope this helps


----------



## jumpthemoon (10 March 2008)

Don't hit her on the head - doesn't work. Bend her neck right round to your toe - this will make it impossible for her to rear. Then PC kicks until she goes forwards - even if you have to kick her 30 times, she'll get the message. As soon as you stop kicking and give up she's won, so you have to keep going until she goes forwards (which she will, eventually). 

This method has worked a treat for my horse. I took him to Jumpcross and he had to wait while his friend went off and jumped and he also was rearing when I asked him to go in the water - did this and it worked brilliantly. It seems to have had a knock on effect as well that he deosn't put up so much of a fight - I hacked him out yesterday and he was so much better.


----------



## samp (10 March 2008)

OK thanks, I know once there neck is flexed they are unable to rear, hers however are unpredictable and quick so sometimes I am not quick enough. If however she hesitates I will try this. Fortunately she loves the water so she was a star at water complex and leading the babies in


----------



## HammieHamlet (10 March 2008)

do you think that she is worse at this time of year - if so, is it because she is coming in to season?

My mare is hidious at the moment - everytime I get on her she just starts doing acrobats. She seems in a real bad mood. This has been happening for the past few weeks - previous to that I thought she had got a lot better!! Same thing happened at exactly this time last year - she got so bad I nearly sent her away to be sold.

I have stopped riding her in spurs, as I have noticed that when she is like this, the more you try and dominate her, the worse she gets. I managed to stop the tantrum yesterday by simply keeping legs on, doing lots of transitions and anticipating when she was going to rear/buck...ie, if I felt the shoulder start to drift, correct it before she has a chance to spin. As for rearing, I stopped this by simply keeping my hands down low, preventing the head from coming up - or, by turning quickly. She soon stopped rearing vertically, and now does a mini rear, followed by a big buck, follwed by yanking the reins forward so quickly to get her head on the floor. Again, all I can really do is sit as still and in balance as I can, trying to keep my reins so that she is puling against herself. Any tips for how to stop the yanking and bucking would be appreciated!!

Good luck to you - I am going to try a hormonal supplement too!


----------



## samp (10 March 2008)

It appears to happen this time of year and also aroud October time (so guess end of season). She is not a marey mare i.e. you never know she's in season. I think it is hormonal but it's not much fun TBH. My horse sounds quite like yours really she has this habit on the lunge of just launching and proving that she really can jump and it destined to be a showjumper - if only she had confidence lol


----------



## Fransurrey (10 March 2008)

Well I saw yesterday how not to deal with it. A horse was napping on the bridleway ahead (deep mud). The girl was first of all belting the horse with her legs, which wound the thing up more, then took a lead from her hacking companion. When the horse followed the lead, instead of rewarding with a scratch or kind word, she belted him in the ribs again. Nice!  Henry sometimes gets nappy at this time of year, stopping with his eyes on stalks at harmless things. I just let him have a good look and then ask him to walk on. Normally only takes a few seconds/half a minute at most and the next time he passes the same place, he's normally fine. I've only had to get off a couple o;f times, but this has been in a place with electric fencing right next to a gate. He once had a belt from a similar set up (mains powered), so I can't say I blame him!


----------

